# Monday PM



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Goingto try this afternoon. We'll see what happens. I'll give report good or bad(hopefully good) this evening...Wanted to do a little sight fishing so I took my 6 lb. outfit with a white football jighead, yellow skirt, and pink piece of fishbites. Did a lot of walking with only two groups of fish sighted. One short, one legal landed. The legal went 15 1/2 inches and I gave it to my dad for a dinner. Here's a shot. Sorry about the frown I guess I was in serious mode. Oh I was down past Portifino.

-Jason


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Get anything today??

:clap 

or

:boo?


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job. How was the wind off the beach? I was out in the bayou and it was blow'n.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job brother!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Pompano. What color Jig, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

The wind was mostly at my back so the beach wasn't too bad. It was still blowing though. As for the jig, I had a white head, yellow skirt, and tipped with a pink piece of fishbites. Tight lines.

-Jason


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice...Maybe one day I can land one. Bet they are a ball.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

every pompano I saw this weekend didnt even think about eatin' a jig. the clear water and a north wind makes 'em kinda spookish.....


----------



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you triedartifical sandfleas from Gulp ???


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Never tried em but I'm curious.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job,. How do you get the time to get to the beach so often?


----------

